# Bed Crown



## Ryanf (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge on how to make a wooden bed crown. My older sister has asked me to make her new daughter a bed crown for her crib. I have been looking on line for plans and details on how to make it with bending wood and cannot find any good ways to make it. Thanks for any help that is provided.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd do my best to help if I knew what a bed crown was. Could you provide a picture?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=%20bed%20crown&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## Ryanf (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a link to what kind of bed crown my sister would like, It is the one that is half way down the page with a big A on the middle of it. 
Thank you for all the info,
http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=%20bed%20crown&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Why don't you just post the link insted of a page of Search results?


----------



## Ryanf (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry I copied the wrong link… Here is the right link http://www.classiccottage.net/gallery.html 
Thanks again,


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never heard of bed crowns before but now that I see one I can share an opinion.

To me it looks like a sheet of curved plywood (or some other sheet material) covered with cloth. The challenge is bending the wood.

The best way to do that is to laminate several thin sheets of wood together and glue them up while they are bent. The very best way to do that would be with a vacuum press.

Without a vacuum press it could still be done with a form and a lot of clamps.


----------



## Ryanf (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info guys, I think I found a company that I am going to buy from. Does anyone know how hard it will be to cut into a the curved wood to design the top a little. I am thinking I cant do this on my band saw or router table. I was wondering if a jig saw or free hand router would be the best way to go out this.


----------

